# got my new poncho 400 heads



## skuzzzusmcdevildog (May 8, 2009)

#13 castings 72 cc chamber heads 


titanium ferrera valves ported polished and bowl blended by chastain engines in jonesboro ga hardened exhaust valve seats the exhoust ports where blended as well stock ram air three springs new guides new thru and thru all for $:cheers700

the guy that did them was a friend of mine ,,,anyone think these heads will flow well???

im looking for around 500 horse...or mid 4's

and im looking for forged icon DISHED pistions for under 500 is that even possible


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Skuzz, you should be able to do that with careful detective work. Mr. P body (Jim of Central Virginia Machine Service) can make dished pistons out of certain forged TRW pieces. They are thick enough at the crown to be modified, and they are not that expensive, but I think you need to find the pistons. If I were building a hypo motor for myself, I would install dished pistons for sure. I almost never drive my '65 GTO because I have to run race gas. A real buzz killer. With dished pistons, you can make great power and run "cheap" pump gas. Good luck.


----------

